# Nero Updates - features and download links



## hcp006sl (May 17, 2005)

*Nero Update Package 1:*
Filename: Nero-6.6.0.16.exe 
Current version: 6.6.0.16		
Release date: August 5, 2005		
Filesize: 32.65 MB (34235626 bytes)	
MD5 checksum: e53f42cb5faf9172d6dfbfef39c293ab
HTTP Links:

```
*httpdl1.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.16.exe 
*httpdl2.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.16.exe 
*httpdl3.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.16.exe 
*httpdl4.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.16.exe 
*httpdl5.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.16.exe 
*httpdl6.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.16.exe
```
FTP Links: Germany (Frankfurt M.):

```
ftp://ftp1.de.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.16.exe
```
FTP Links: Japan:

```
ftp://ftp1.jp.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.16.exe
```
FTP Links: USA (New York):

```
ftp://ftp1.us.nero.com/Nero-6.6.0.16.exe
```
*Nero Update Package 2:*
Filename: NVE-3.1.0.11.exe 
Current version: 3.1.0.16		
Release date: August 5, 2005		
Filesize: 35.76 MB (37492192 bytes)	
MD5 checksum: 5a60e15a50ca9a96c7bde67c007ab3c6
HTTP Links:

```
*httpdl1.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.16.exe 
*httpdl2.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.16.exe 
*httpdl3.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.16.exe 
*httpdl4.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.16.exe 
*httpdl5.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.16.exe 
*httpdl6.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.16.exe
```
FTP Links: Germany (Frankfurt M.):

```
ftp://ftp1.de.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.16.exe
```
FTP Links: Japan:

```
ftp://ftp1.jp.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.16.exe
```
FTP Links: USA (New York):

```
ftp://ftp1.us.nero.com/NVE-3.1.0.16.exe
```
*Nero Update Package 3:*
Filename: InCD-4.3.20.1.exe
Current version: 4.3.20.1		
Release date: August 5, 2005		
Filesize: 6.45 MB (6765354 bytes)	
MD5 checksum: eb2e754bbd213ca8861858b93dc39ef0
HTTP Links:

```
*httpdl1.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe
*httpdl2.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe 
*httpdl3.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe 
*httpdl4.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe 
*httpdl5.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe 
*httpdl6.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe
```
FTP Links: Germany (Frankfurt M.):

```
ftp://ftp1.de.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe
```
FTP Links: Japan:

```
ftp://ftp1.jp.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe
```
FTP Links: USA (New York):

```
ftp://ftp1.us.nero.com/InCD-4.3.20.1.exe
```
*Nero Update Package 4:*
Filename: NMP-1.4.0.34a.exe
Current version: 1.4.0.34a		
Release date: July 15, 2005		
Filesize: 7.08 MB (7427917 bytes)	
MD5 checksum: dbf1f34efea26369977492bf55cf69e0
HTTP Links:

```
*httpdl1.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.34a.exe
*httpdl2.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.34a.exe
*httpdl3.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.34a.exe
*httpdl4.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.34a.exe
*httpdl5.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.34a.exe
*httpdl6.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.34a.exe
```
FTP Links: Germany (Frankfurt M.):

```
ftp://ftp1.de.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.34a.exe
```
FTP Links: Japan:

```
ftp://ftp1.jp.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.34a.exe
```
FTP Links: USA (New York):

```
ftp://ftp1.us.nero.com/NMP-1.4.0.34a.exe
```
*New Features:*

*Nero Update Package 1:*

*Nero StartSmart
Version Number: 2.0.0.26*
*New features*

Integration of LightScribe version number/upgrade handling
*Other changes/bugfixes*

The LightScribe icon appeared even if no LightScribe feature was available

*Nero Burning ROM
Version Number: 6.6.0.16*
*New Features*

Adapted UDF Multisession Support for DVD-R DL Layer Jump Recording Mode
Added several advisory messages
Added a new help file for LightScribe
The used UDF version for UDF compilations is now shown in the log file
*Other Changes/Bugfixes*

It was not possible to print a LightScribe label with an external LightScribe drive
Copying open VR discs was not working
Implemented a warning message in case a DVD-R9 DL is copied to a DVD+R9 DL and the layer break of the source does not match the destination disc
The calculated disc space for DVD-RAM media was wrong
Aborting a LightScribe print process could cause the application to hang

*Nero Express
Version Number: 6.6.0.16*
*New Features*

Adapted UDF Multisession Support for DVD-R DL Layer Jump Recording Mode
Added several advisory messages
Added a new help file for LightScribe
The used UDF version for UDF compilations is now shown in the log file
*Other Changes/Bugfixes*

It was not possible to print a LightScribe label with an external LightScribe drive
Nero Express did not start on a Japanese Windows 2003 Server Operating System
Copying open VR discs was not working
Implemented a warning message in case a DVD-R9 DL is copied to a DVD+R9 DL and the layer break of the source does not match the destination disc
The calculated disc space for DVD-RAM media was wrong
Aborting a LightScribe print process could cause the application to hang

*Nero BackItUp
Version Number: 1.2.0.54*
*Other Changes/Bugfixes*

A backup made with the option enabled to compress on-the-fly, could fail in the restore operation
During Hard Drive Backup Restore, after the the first disc, the users were not prompted to insert the sequencing discs
The backup status was not updated when an unformatted RW media was used

*Nero SoundTrax
Version Number: 1.0.0.52*
*Bug Fixes*

Minor changes/improvements added

*Nero Cover Designer
Version Number: 2.3.0.46*
*Other Changes/Bugfixes*

Minor changes/improvements added

*Nero Toolkit*
*New Features*
*CD-DVD Speed: 4.0.3.0*

Added support in Disc Info to identify the physical/logical disc structure of *Blu-ray* and *HD DVD*
*Other Changes/Bugfixes*
*CD-DVD Speed: 4.0.3.0*

Load/Eject was not working if InCD 4 was installed
.

*Nero ImageDrive
Version Number: 2.27.0.7*
*New Features*

Added support for DVD-R Dual Layer format
*Bug Fixes*

No changes made


*Nero Update Package 2:*
*NeroVision Express
Version Number: 3.1.0.16*
*Other Changes/Bugfixes*

Direct capturing to DVD-VR-RAM ended with an error message

*Nero Recode
Version Number: 2.2.6.17*
*Bugfixes*

Recode had problems to keep the bit rate in 2nd pass when using B-frames
The CPU load was very high while pausing Nero Digital(TM) encoding
Recoding some DVD-Video titles could end up with an error

*Nero ShowTime
Version Number: 2.0.0.44*
*New Features*

Improved response time for control actions
Improved Audio CD and audio file playback support
*Other Changes/Bugfixes*

Some *.mp3 files were not played correctly
Playback of some VCD titles was not smooth
A crash could occur while playing *wmv; *.wma streamed from a Nero MediaHome server

*Nero PhotoSnap
Version Number: 1.1.0.5*
*Bugfixes*

Minor changes/improvements added

*Nero MediaHome
Version Number: 1.3.0.3*
*Other Changes/Bugfixes*

Sharing an (S)VCD title was not playable in Nero ShowTime


*Nero Update Package 3:*
*InCD
Version Number: 4.3.14.1*
*New Features*

Added UDF 2.50 support
Added UDF 2.60 support
Implemented check for Volume Recognition Sequence before mount
*Bug Fixes*

Improved UDF implementation
Several stability problems are resolved
A blue screen when entering standby mode during data copy has been resolved
InCD failed to mount read-only media with UDF 2.50 format
Improved German translation
Copy process of 4.1 GB files could in some cases fail on DVD-RAM
Data could not always be copied to a DVD-RAM disc formatted with UDF 2.5
Fixed a rare stability problem with Nero Express on Windows ME
Improved Japanese translation
Some data could not be copied to a DVD-RAM disc formatted with UDF 2.5
A rare crash of the service that could in specific conditions result in corrupted data was fixed.
Implemented a workaround for some FireWire bridges which could cause timing problems
InCD had some problems with naming of folders
Fixed a crash in incdfs.sys


*Nero Update Package 4:*
*Nero Media Player
Version Number: 1.4.0.35*
*Other Changes/Bugfixes*

Minor changes/improvements added


----------



## shwetanshu (May 17, 2005)

Waiting for a major update like 6.7 or 7, anyways thanx for the info


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 17, 2005)

Why does Nero make you download the entire package everytime you make a minor update? Should people have to download 30+ MB for just a few features? These new features could easily fit in a patch of about 2-3 MB.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 17, 2005)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> Waiting for a major update like 6.7 or 7, anyways thanx for the info



me too... but i hope it wont be a lot hardware power demanding.....



			
				drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Why does Nero make you download the entire package everytime you make a minor update? Should people have to download 30+ MB for just a few features? These new features could easily fit in a patch of about 2-3 MB.



didnt understand what u tried to mean.... but i personaly feel every software should have an automatic update downloader which should be allowed to download only the partial which is updated... this way the update size can be reduce dastricaly.....


----------



## Delta (May 17, 2005)

Hey You missed major burning softwares in poll. Like Roxio Easy Media Creator.


----------



## medigit (May 17, 2005)

NERO is BEst because of its easiness even to newbies.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 17, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> drvarunmehta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant the samething that you said. That we should only have to download what we need. Nero makes you download the whole package once again for even minor updates. It should only download the new stuff.


----------



## Charley (May 18, 2005)

Nero is pretty well customised and has an easy way of maneovering through.


----------



## escape7 (May 18, 2005)

I use nero OEM suite, its quite a package, It burns DVDs also


----------



## Calcatian (May 18, 2005)

ohmigosh  where's muh CDRWIN 
And 4 casual burning i use CDBurnerXP, 4 serious burning Nero suite and NeroLinux 
 And stay away from all thoze less than 1mb burning tools popping up everyday @ C|net downloads coz all of them hav bundled 5h!t


----------



## hcp006sl (May 18, 2005)

Delta said:
			
		

> Hey You missed major burning softwares in poll. Like Roxio Easy Media Creator.


Sorry for that. I have also missed *Alchohol 120%*.


----------



## hcp006sl (May 20, 2005)

*NERO Anti-virus*

Well, guys, several discussions on nero update we have done.
Now can anyone tell me about *NERO Anti-virus*? Are you familiar with it? This is an exclusive feature of *Burning ROM*. 
*Burning ROM comes with a built-in anti-virus – the definition of which can be updated over internet*. 
– Did you known this?


----------



## Gaurav (May 21, 2005)

version 6.6.0.6 was having too many bugs. This version solved all of them. thanks for the link.


----------



## Charley (May 21, 2005)

hcp006sl said:
			
		

> Sorry for that. I have also missed *Alchohol 120%*.




I tried it but its not as efficient as NERO ........ 

 8)


----------



## Tux (May 23, 2005)

*Re: NERO Anti-virus*



			
				hcp006sl said:
			
		

> Well, guys, several discussions on nero update we have done.
> Now can anyone tell me about *NERO Anti-virus*? Are you familiar with it? This is an exclusive feature of *Burning ROM*.
> *Burning ROM comes with a built-in anti-virus â€“ the definition of which can be updated over internet*.
> â€“ Did you known this?



Never knew it. Why it isnt popular.
I dont think it exists


----------



## rollcage (May 23, 2005)

hcp006sl said:
			
		

> Now can anyone tell me about *NERO Anti-virus*? Are you familiar with it? This is an exclusive feature of *Burning ROM*.
> *Burning ROM comes with a built-in anti-virus â€“ the definition of which can be updated over internet*.
> â€“ Did you known this?




Is this comes in built... with... nero??? 

I wonder i never heard of it!


----------



## hcp006sl (May 23, 2005)

*Re: NERO Anti-virus*



			
				Tux said:
			
		

> Never knew it. Why it isnt popular.
> I dont think it exists





			
				rollcage said:
			
		

> Is this comes in built... with... nero???
> 
> I wonder i never heard of it!


This is an exclusive feature of *BurningROM*. 
*Burning ROM comes with a built-in anti-virus.*
When you burn a CD/DVD by Burning ROM you can choose option of 'Do a virus check before burning' and if you do it Nero will scan all the files to be written by its in-built anti-virus scanner.
You can also update the anti-virus definition file using the following steps:
Help → Update Antivirus scanner → OK. Nero will first search if there is any update available and if available it would download the update.


----------



## Gaurav (May 24, 2005)

I think It's antivirus scanner, which searches for viruses in your image file before they are written onto the CD


----------



## rollcage (May 24, 2005)

*Re: NERO Anti-virus & Burning Rom*



			
				hcp006sl said:
			
		

> This is an exclusive feature of *BurningROM*.
> *Burning ROM comes with a built-in anti-virus.*
> When you burn a CD/DVD by Burning ROM you can choose option of 'Do a virus check before burning' and if you do it Nero will scan all the files to be written by its in-built anti-virus scanner.
> You can also update the anti-virus definition file using the following steps:
> Help → Update Antivirus scanner → OK. Nero will first search if there is any update available and if available it would download the update.


This i didnt know, i thought it would use the system's antivirus.

Now I have updated it.
btw do you think its effective. 

@hcp006sl

I have one more query..

How to burn a CD that can be bootable,
so that it can run 32bit applications without running windowsxp,
like Norton Ghost 9.0?


----------



## hcp006sl (May 24, 2005)

The scanner is quite effective and several times it has protected me to burn a virus or virus like file. It showed me a warning 'A non-critical error occurred. A file (say abc.exe) is infected by an unknown virus'.
But, several times it fails also.


----------



## hcp006sl (May 24, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> I have one more query..
> 
> How to burn a CD that can be bootable,
> so that it can run 32bit applications without running windowsxp,
> like Norton Ghost 9.0?


Select the option CD-ROM (Boot) instead of CD-ROM (ISO) → a new tab 'Boot' will appear now, select the source of the boot image data. The source could be a bootable floppy or a boot image file (.IMA).


----------



## hcp006sl (Jun 17, 2005)

With the release of new version, my post has been updated. Check it.


----------



## Charley (Jun 17, 2005)

medigit said:
			
		

> NERO is BEst because of its easiness even to newbies.



Precisely YES.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 17, 2005)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> Why does Nero make you download the entire package everytime you make a minor update? Should people have to download 30+ MB for just a few features? These new features could easily fit in a patch of about 2-3 MB.



Obviously Germans have forgotten what a narrowband connection means.    

-Keith


----------



## Charley (Jun 17, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> drvarunmehta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollcage (Jun 17, 2005)

hcp006sl said:
			
		

> rollcage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had been using this method for long.... the bootable cd does run the file(norton ghost 2003) on the old computer AMD K6/2 500mhz & Asus P5A-B.

But for 6 months now i have to use the Windows PE cd, n run the ghost 8.0/9.0 windows edition... on the new rig. 

What happens is when i boot the bootable cd,... as usual the dos comes up...  when i run GHOST.EXE ..... the computer hangs at the ghost first screen.

This problem is on the new computer not on the old one.....!!!

The config is


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: NERO Anti-virus*



			
				hcp006sl said:
			
		

> Well, guys, several discussions on nero update we have done.
> Now can anyone tell me about *NERO Anti-virus*? Are you familiar with it? This is an exclusive feature of *Burning ROM*.
> *Burning ROM comes with a built-in anti-virus â€“ the definition of which can be updated over internet*.
> â€“ Did you known this?



Which world you live in. Nero does not have any anti-virus software. They don't make one. IS IT A JOKE?


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 17, 2005)

Nero Antivirus? Ha! that's news to me.

BTW for those who don't know already - "Emperor Nero watched as Rome burned". Literature influenced the name of our favourite software - Nero Burning ROM.

-k


----------



## Charley (Jun 17, 2005)

rollcage said:
			
		

> hcp006sl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he's the only one who has got it ......


----------



## hcp006sl (Jun 17, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Which world you live in. Nero does not have any anti-virus software. They don't make one. IS IT A JOKE?





			
				Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Nero Antivirus? Ha! that's news to me.





			
				achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Maybe he's the only one who has got it ......


This is an exclusive feature of *BurningROM*. 
*Burning ROM comes with a built-in anti-virus.*
When you burn a CD/DVD by Burning ROM you can choose option of 'Do a virus check before burning' and if you do it Nero will scan all the files to be written by its in-built anti-virus scanner.
You can also update the anti-virus definition file using the following steps:
Help → Update Antivirus scanner → OK. Nero will first search if there is any update available and if available it would download the update.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 17, 2005)

Now I did what you said and found that Nero contains an antivirus software. 

For manually downloading virus updates visit ftp://av.nero.com and download all the files and copy to C:\Program Files\Ahead\Nero.

They use Dr.Web (R) Anti-virus

Visit their official site: www.drweb.com


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 18, 2005)

Good find. But I think this will only scan files to be written. It's not a system wide virus scanner/protecter. Or, is it?

-Keith


----------



## Charley (Jun 18, 2005)

Keith Sebastian said:
			
		

> Good find. But I think this will only scan files to be written. It's not a system wide virus scanner/protecter. Or, is it?
> 
> -Keith




My oh my, r u bonkers. It is used to scan indl files only during the burning process .. Its not an AV to scan the system.


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Jun 18, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> Keith Sebastian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't that what I meant? Or should I repeat it again?   

-k


----------



## devilhead_satish (Jun 18, 2005)

Nero is Da best. Fast and very user friendly.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 7, 2005)

What bout NERO Update package 3 ????

1,2,4 are ony there ???

Nero iiss the bbbbeeeessssstttt


----------



## hcp006sl (Aug 7, 2005)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> What bout NERO Update package 3 ????
> 
> 1,2,4 are ony there ???
> 
> Nero iiss the bbbbeeeessssstttt


Now included. Also with latest update 0f August 5, 2005.


----------

